# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Το  cockatiel  μου δεν τρώει φρούτα και λαχανικά , παρά μόνο σπόρους

## xalismi85

Καλησπερα σε ολους.ειμαι καινουργιος στους παπαγαλους..ειχα καναρινια και καρδερινες κατα καιρους αλλα στα παπαγαλακια ειμαι νεος..λοιπον εχω ενα κοκατιλ απο ενα φιλο ο οποιος δεν μπορουσε να το κρατησει αλλο.του δινω σπορους κεχρι μπαρες με σπορους και μελι.ολα καλα τρωει με ορεξη.του βαζω ομως καροτο σπανακι μηλο σταφυλι και δεν τα ακουμπαει.τροφη δεν ξερω να φτιαξω..εχω δει συνταγες με ρυζι καστανο μαυροματικα κτλ αλλα δεν εχω δει καποια συνταγη πιο ευκολη και επειδη βλεπω οτι δεν τρωει τα απλα δεν εχω ασχοληθει.τι να κανω να τρωει ο παπαγαλος τα παντα κ οχι μονο τους σπορους?μαλον ειχεμαθει μονο στα σπορια..επεισης ηθελα να ρωτησω αν τα κλαδια κληματαριας ξεραμενα τελειως ειναι καταλληλα για τα κοκατιλ μας..χρειαζομαι την βοηθεια σας κ τις γνωσεις σας ευχαριστω..

----------


## xrisam

Kαλως ήρθες και να χαίρεσε το κοκατιλάκι σου.

Ειναι λογικο να μην εχει μαθει να τρωει λαχανικα κ φρούτα αφου λες ότι μονο σπορια εχει μαθει.

Το παστελάκι/στικ να το αποφύγεις γιατι μόνο κακό κάνει, να του δίνεις τσαμπί κεχρι (millet) σαν λιχουδια.

Υπαρχει συσκευασμένο.

Τα λαχανικα και φρούτα θα τα πλένεις πολύ καλά με ξυδονερο και αφου τα σκουπίσεις καλά θα τα βαλεις κομμενα σε μικρα κυβάκια (μην τα αφήνεις πανω απο 2 ωρες γιατι τωρα με την ζεστη χαλανε). Θα τα βαζεις καθημερινα μεχρι να τα μάθει....

Δοκίμασε καλομπόκι, φλωρίνης, καροτο, γλυστριδα, βερύκοκο, κολοκυθάκι κ.α



Τα παρακατω άρθρα θα σε κατατοπίσουν :winky: :






(1) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά 
(2) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς 
(3) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου 
(4) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή 
(5) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους... 
(6) Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus 
(7) Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel 
(8) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής 
(9) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι 
(10) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. 
(11) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(12) Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας 
(13) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου. 
(14) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο. 
(15) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας 
(16) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά 
(17) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή 
(18) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds) 
(19) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού
( 20)  Χώρος διαμονής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel – ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός
( 21)  Η διατροφή των παπαγάλων Cockatiel
( 22)  Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας

----------


## Emma

Καλησπερα!ηθελα να ρωτησω σχετικα με τις πιπεριες κ το καροτο,τους τα βαζουμε ωμα καλα πλυμενα η πρεπει να τα βρασουμε πρωτα;;

----------


## komo

Τα συγκεκριμένα εγώ τα βάζω μόνο μόνο πλυμένα και καλά σκουπισμένα. Το καρότο συγκεκριμένα το βάζω τριμμένο.
Κάποια άλλα, όπως πχ το μπρόκολο, το βάζω ίσα ίσα 1-2 λεπτά να βράσει.

----------


## Emma

Οοκ ευχαριστω πολυ!και μια τελευταια ερωτηση..τα βαζετε μονα τους σε καποιο μπολακι η θελει κ σπορακια μαζι;γιατι μεχρι στιγμης δεν τα αγγιζει ο δικος μου οποτε του βαζω

----------


## komo

Δοκίμασα όλους τους τρόπους (και με τα σποράκια μου αναφέρεις) αλλά εξαρτάται κυρίως από το χαρακτήρα του κάθε πουλιού.
Το αρσενικό ούτε που τα ακούμπαγε κ γενικά ήταν πολύ δύσκολο στη δοκιμή. Μέχρι που ήρθε και το θηλυκό, το οποίο δεν προλαβαίνω να βγάλω το χέρι από το κλουβί και ορμάει. Έτσι μαζί με αυτή πάει και το αρσενικό.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το μπρόκολο μπορείς να το βάλεις και ωμό αν θέλεις η όπως σου προτείνει ο Κώστας. Το κάθε πουλάκι τα προτιμάει με διαφορετικό τροπο, είτε σε μπολ είτε κρεμασμένο στα κάγκελα, μέρος κάποιου παιχνιδιού κλπ. Δοκίμασε διάφορα μέχρι να δεις τι προτιμουν!

----------


## Emma

Επιτελους σημερα δοκιμασε τριμμενο καροτακι!σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοηθεια  ::

----------


## mai_tai

Δοκιμασε κ καλαμποκι -γλυστριδα...που τους αρεσουν ιδιαιτερα...!Τα φρουτα δεν τα πολυπροτιμανε....αν δεν τα εχουν συνηθησει απο μικρα...!!

----------


## Emma

Κατι εχω καταλαβει!χαχα..βρασμενα ετσι;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν χρειάζονται βράσιμο αυτά! Πολύ καλό πλύσιμο με νερό και λίγο ξύδι, ξέβγαλμα, στέγνωμα και τα προσφέρουμε!  :Happy:

----------


## mai_tai

To καλαμποκι το εχω δωσει βρασμενο-αλλα κ ψημενο ...στο μπαρμπεκιου :Happy0045: !Γλυστριδα εννοειτε μονο πλυσιμο κ το αφηνεις να στεγνωσει πριν το δωσεις

----------


## tasos666

εάν τρώνε μόνο σπόρια  τότε τους δίνετε κάποιο πολύβιταμινούχο   4 φορές τον μήνα

----------


## Soulaki

Γενικοτερα, να ξερεις, οι παπαγαλοι, ειναι δυσκολοι στα φρουτα και στα λαχανικα.
Με τα λαχανικα, ισως ειναι λιγο πιο ευκολο.
Θελει υπομονη, και επιμονη.Ολα θα γινουν σιγα σιγα, μην αγχωνεσε.

----------


## Emma

Τι πολυβιταμινουχο δλδ;ξερω μονο για κατι βιταμινες που μπαινουν στο νερο...εχεις να μου προτεινεις κατι;

----------


## tasos666

αν πας στα πετ σοπ θα σου δώσουν  ξέρουν ένα γενικό με κυριος Α,β,κ και με  c αν δεν σου τρώνε μαρούλι..................................................με το μαρούλι η κουτσουλιά γίνετε νερουλή  δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι άρρωστα η τα έχει πιάσει ευκοίλια

----------


## Emma

Εχω ρωτησει στα πετ σοπ εδω αλλα δεν ξερουν γενικα τπτ..μονο για βιταμινη που μπαινει στο νερο μου λενε αλλα οτι κ να μην του παρω δε παθαινουνε κ τιποτα..οτι να ναι...

----------

